# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  brick laying job advert, guess this bloke doesnt like most of his workers

## Gaza

you dont like working 10 hours sometimes dont call 
you moan all day dont call 
you go to the pub every night dont call 
you smoke weed dont call 
your overweight/unhealthy dont call 
your brickwork doesnt look like the pciture above dont call  
Basically if you act like a first year apprentice, feel like the wholes worlds against you, dont call. I havent got time for negative idiots that dont realise how much opportunity bricklaying has for them and think its okay to put half the effort in (this doesnt mean laying bricks at 100 miles an hour it means turning up on time getting your work right and having pride in it) and expect a decent wage.  
I have a small team of 3 and we come to work evey day have the crack and lay some bricks, we hate rubbish bricklayers who ask for 280/300 a day and cant lay a brick to save there lives. If you ever wonder why you don get paid this maybe take a look at your work before slagging the boss off. 
We hate whining, bitchy, two face people that think they are always right.  
If you dont like speaking to the labourers with respect then you better not call, if you dont like saying please and thank you EVERY TIME dont call. Dont like helping others dont call, think the labourer should clean your trowel and level at the end of every day dont call.  
The harder you work the more work you get.  
Im sure you get the drift. I can tell as soon as you pick up your trowel and start laying if your good or not so seriously dont waste my time or your own if your crap. I have lot's of work for proffessional bricklayers that want to earn mega bucks. It's here for you.  
You need to have 
all the tools, line & line blocks, line pins, trowel, pointer, jointer, level, gauge stick or tape, chisels, brick hammer, lump hammer, frenchman(fingertrowel),soft brush,hard hat,hi vis shirt or vest,steel toe boots,pencil and anyting else you can think of. If you want paying well then promote yourself well.  
I have a very big circle of bricklayer gangs in sydney you do well for me and you will never be out of work. If i dont have work for you one of my contacts will.   
Reputation is everything !   
IF YOU DONT LIKE BRICKLAYING THEN FIND ANOTHER CAREER AND STOP WHINING BRICKLAYERS WANTED GOOD HARD HAPPY WORKERS ONLY | Tradesmen & Labour | Gumtree Australia Eastern Suburbs - Kingsford

----------


## METRIX

Sounds like a GREAT place to work - NOT, I used to work for a guy like that - NOT a happy experience

----------


## Cecile

Whether or not he's an a$$hat, if he used correct spelling and grammar in the advertisement it might have a bit more credence. 
What a "maroon"!

----------


## Blocklayer

That doesn't sound too bad. 
I knew a bloke who use to check prospective employees gums and teeth (like they do with horses) to make sure they were fit for duty. 
In front of the whole crew, it can really shock the new bloke, but pretty funny. 
:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> I knew a bloke who use to check prospective employees gums and teeth (like they do with horses) to make sure they were fit for duty.

  Really? Seems a bit over the top   :Smilie:

----------


## intertd6

With an ad like that, I think I've met the ones he rejected, like one arguing that a wall that was out of plumb by 20mm in 1200mm was acceptable. If had said that prospective employees would have to pass a drug test before starting that would have removed most of the clowns from applying.
regards inter

----------


## simopimo

Not sure what the problem is, to be honest. 
He just wants someone who's got pride in their work, willing to get in there and get it done, and occasionally work longer hours to get things finished. 
That sort of job ad would only be possible for tradies... Not possible in my line of work but I wish I could use it!!! 
Pity about the poor spelling and grammar though.  Perhaps he's old school or something.

----------

